# Feeder Workout



## AndroSport

The Feeder Workout​This is basically the same principal I have used in the past with the nightly pump before bed... didnt really think about it this way but the way he explains it is exactly what I would do with the curls. Have a look boys.


----------



## j2048b

damn bro! 100 reps 3 sets takes him 5 min??damn, id have to curl the pink gurly stuff in order to do this... and ad var to the mix... yeah id explode and my wife would have a hellava mess to clean up!


----------



## AlphaD

That's a SIC idea........I need some feeder training for chest and arms.  He said something about not overdoing to defeat the purpose....... how do you know what that point of diminishing returns are??


----------



## transcend2007

That guys has some very serious guns!


----------



## #TheMatrix

big fan of piana here...


----------



## AndroSport

I dont think i ever did 100 reps straight but I would do 15-30 reps per set for the part I was working and do a minimum of 3 sets (usually more like 5+) the pump/bloodflow helped. I think keeping the weight low isnt really going to tear the muscle too much or over do it but just get the blood pump going in there.


----------



## NbleSavage

Am doing something similar to the feeder workout with my quads at present. Good gains so far, liking it a lot.


----------



## Tilltheend

He has great arms and great advice in the video.


----------



## giovanniv

I have done a couple of re-feed workouts ever since that video and he is absolutly correct about the loosening up of the sore muscle. It has helped my DOMS greatly! Does it help with making a muscle grow or repair more efficently? who knows.


----------



## NbleSavage

Bumping this old thread. Looking to get back into some light feeder workouts for quads - possibly some DB front squats. 

Anyone else doing this?


----------



## BrutesorGods

Glad you bumped this. I do something *like* this all the time just didn't think of it like that. I like to work in light sets hitting whatever I did yesterday mostly to work out the lactic acid and push some new blood in.. just never thought of doing that many reps. Makes sense though. And it works!


----------



## NbleSavage

BrutesorGods said:


> Glad you bumped this. I do something *like* this all the time just didn't think of it like that. I like to work in light sets hitting whatever I did yesterday mostly to work out the lactic acid and push some new blood in.. just never thought of doing that many reps. Makes sense though. And it works!



Cheers, Mate. You use this approach for DOMS or for hypertrophy? I'm trying to spare me back so for example am looking to incorporate either high rep leg extensions or perhaps belt squats in the hope of breaking the 27" plateau that my quads have languished at for several months.


----------



## BrutesorGods

Mainly for DOMS but hypertrophy comes with it to a certain extent I think. My job forces me to sit at a desk for long hours so I tend to get all achy with limited range of motion. I feel like the tin man needing some oil and doing those super light sets keeps me limber and without DOMS.

I think I may try what you're talking about as well. I tend to neglect my legs in this aspect and it sure beats the hell out of cardio! Been riding the bicycle to work lately (~2 miles) and it gives me just enough opportunity to get the quads burning and really has helped me reignite the intensity of my leg routine.


----------



## NbleSavage

Another vid from Rich on feeder workouts. I'm giving this a try (leg exts & leg curls + calf raises).


----------



## NbleSavage

BrutesorGods said:


> Mainly for DOMS but hypertrophy comes with it to a certain extent I think. My job forces me to sit at a desk for long hours so I tend to get all achy with limited range of motion. I feel like the tin man needing some oil and doing those super light sets keeps me limber and without DOMS.
> 
> I think I may try what you're talking about as well. I tend to neglect my legs in this aspect and it sure beats the hell out of cardio! Been riding the bicycle to work lately (~2 miles) and it gives me just enough opportunity to get the quads burning and really has helped me reignite the intensity of my leg routine.



I run DC as my primary training program of late, and I'd much rather do a feeder workout than cardio 

Let's get swole, Mate.


----------



## Fsuphisig

NbleSavage said:


> I run DC as my primary training program of late, and I'd much rather do a feeder workout than cardio
> 
> Let's get swole, Mate.



How are you liking the dc program so far, it's kind of what I've been doing on my own I just read about it couple days ago.


----------



## NbleSavage

Fsuphisig said:


> How are you liking the dc program so far, it's kind of what I've been doing on my own I just read about it couple days ago.



I enjoyed it while I was running it, I didn't find it optimal for hypertrophy though. Made some good strength gains but I've switched to a more volume-based program for the past six months & have kept my strength while adding a bit of size.


----------

